# budgie health and respiratory issues



## miawright789 (Jul 11, 2019)

my beautiful budgie kiwi is around two years old ive had him since he was around two months of age. i tend to refer to him as a boy although we arent actually aware of his gender as the breeders we got him off were pretty inexperienced and were not sure either. 
throughout his life, kiwi has never had a common coloured cere and it is forever changing. however recently i have noticed he is making noise whilst breathing as if he is struggling. he is also known for sneezing as he has done this ever since i can remember, but now i fear the that two correlate. i have attached a picture of kiwi to show his cere colouration.
thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello and welcome to talk budgies...:welcome:

Kiwi looks like a Hen with a bit of hypertrophy on the cere. Male normal's will have darker blue cere's and not change color or get the look in your photo unless they have a medical issue. Molting can cause a bird to have respiratory issues such as wheezing/sneezing but if she has had that regularly even apart from molt times, then you need to see a good avian vet and get diagnosis and treatment. When breathing is labored you can get her relief by placing her cage in a hot steamy bathroom for a time or building a steam tent. We have a lot of really good info in our budgie health section you should check out and I really can't encourage you enough to get her to an avain vet for a checkup/wellness check. Please keep us posted...:001_smile:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

Kiwi is indeed an adorable little girl  

You've been given great advice by Randy above. Additionally, you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after reading through the forums' many stickies and articles, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see more of you and Kiwi around the forums! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The advice Jonah offered with regard to your budgie's condition is spot on. Please make sure you take your little one to the vet for a check-up.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

